# THIS you've got to see!



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I guess it pretty much had to happen.

http://elseware.to/products/aq.htm


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I've seen that around before. It coud be a good idea if done right.


RC


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

LOL talk about being a die hard fish fan. well, maybe that would be a good time to feed


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I guess its easy disposal if any of them die and water changes wouldnt be that hard.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha i would never go to the bathroom on that thing.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

You would moon the poor fish every time you used it! lol jk. I guess it would be kinda neat.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

The flush may go too fast and wash thru the gravel! That's not good for bacteria lol


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

You can't see the fish if you use the toilet (properly)


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

how can people think of these ideas if you can call them that


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

I feel bad for those fish, man. I hope whoever buys that thing isn't a spicy eater for the animals' sake. 
Plus, how can you go when you know there are 20+ little eyes staring at you?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> You can't see the fish if you use the toilet (properly)


Well guys would be able to see them!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

LMAO @ Lexus... but in some case both gender can't


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

That's pretty cool..........add a flat screen tv and a beer tap at the sink and you'd have ourself a prize winning bathroom!


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

that's just beautiful


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I design Kitchens and baths for a living. That is the first time I have seen anything like that. I think it would be neat if you could work it into the space correctly. It would definetely be an eye catcher. There would be people who would definetely do it just for that fact.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

lmao! now that's a good idea!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol not too long ago on Extreme house makeover they had the bathroom sinks as fish tanks in the counter tops looked cool but not sure how much space they had...


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

This vanity could go well with that toilet...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Vanity_W0QQitemZ7702713241QQcategoryZ20755QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

lol
its okay baby_baby. Max is just playin around


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I just wonder how you would change the water. It says "maintenance free" That you only have to change the cartiledge every few months. Both tanks look fully sealed.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

mrmoby said:


> That's pretty cool..........add a flat screen tv and a beer tap at the sink and you'd have ourself a prize winning bathroom!


Bring your laptop in with you and you never have a reason to leave. lol


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 8, 2005)

IloveCichlids said:


> This vanity could go well with that toilet...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Vanity_W0QQitemZ7702713241QQcategoryZ20755QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Seriously, that is too cool!!! The tiolets dumb, but that thing rules


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Ummm...yeah.....that's just scary. Somehow, having to go into the bathroom to feed the fish just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I do it all the time. My bathtub is too small to use as one, so I keep guppies in it.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> My bathtub is too small to use as one, so I keep guppies in it.


You do? Wow...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Be Careful not to let the drain out! Some people here were doing that and all their fish went down the drain.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> I do it all the time. My bathtub is too small to use as one, so I keep guppies in it.


haha thats awesome oddsalt. if i had another bath i would totally do that, but id probably keep something other than guppies in there.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

I used to keep my red ear sliders in the tub but they're both given away now


----------

